# Refreezing Hops



## bowie in space (30/10/10)

Hi guys,

My stash of hops have been stored in my freezer for about 6 months while I've been interstate. My brother then took them out and sent them up to me on a removalists truck with my other brew equipment. So they've now been exposed to higher temperatures too. All packets have previously been opened and have been stored in the packets I bought them in and now they are in a non air tight environment. I have chucked them back in the freezer and am going to start brewing again in a couple of days.

Apart from not being the freshest of hops, are they reusable? Or should I just buy some fresh hops and throw these ones out?

Cheers,

Bowie


----------



## felten (30/10/10)

As long as they don't smell cheesy, they should be fine. As for the AA%, you can screw around with the setting in beersmith if you want to guesstimate one.


----------



## Kieren (30/10/10)

bowie in space said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My stash of hops have been stored in my freezer for about 6 months while I've been interstate. My brother then took them out and sent them up to me on a removalists truck with my other brew equipment. So they've now been exposed to higher temperatures too. All packets have previously been opened and have been stored in the packets I bought them in and now they are in a non air tight environment. I have chucked them back in the freezer and am going to start brewing again in a couple of days.
> 
> ...



I would use them. Perhaps use them just for bittering and get fresher hops for later additions. They may have lost a couple of AA% points, not sure how much over a short time? Something to consider though when calc'ing bitterness.


----------



## bowie in space (31/10/10)

Cool thanks guys. I'll definately give them a whiff before using. I guess it's all commonsense really. Some fresh late hops could be the go.

Cheers

Bowie


----------

